

HoodiePeople.com: More than just a fashion trend  - Mistone
http://www.examiner.com/x-704-Pop-Media-Examiner~y2009m2d21-HoodiePeople-More-than-just-a-fashion-trend

======
Mistone
while its not Time, Newsweek, or Business Week, we are super stoked to get a
little media coverage. As PG says, when people know about you it makes it
harder to die, or something like that.

~~~
redsymbol
Congratulations on that. Can I ask, how did you get that article written? From
a PR standpoint, it's really an outstanding feature - almost gushing with
praise for hoodies in general and HoodiesPeople.com in particular. I'm sure
you'll get both sales and brand awareness from it. Did you work through a PR
firm? Any suggestions for my company (don't worry, not a competitor :)

~~~
Mistone
thanks, ya it was really positive, but def no pr firm, she found us via google
while looking for a hoodie I found out. this is really our first media hit
beyond core hoodie/tee blogs. if we are doing something right from a PR
perspective its being unique i.e: all about hoodies.

